# Blasc Suchmodul Für Websites



## consolix (29. August 2006)

Als blasc.de noch unter blasc.multiplayer erreichbar war hattet ihr ein BLASC Datanbank-Suchmodul zum einbinden in die eigene Webseite. Was ist denn daraus geworden? Gibts schon ein an buffed.de angepasstes Modul?


----------



## Crowley (29. August 2006)

Kommt sobald wie möglich.

Bei der alten Version muss man eigentlich nur die URL durch "www.buffed.de" ersetzen. dann funktionierts wieder.


----------



## Wolle (Eltorrato@Kil&#39;Jaeden) (1. September 2006)

Sanfte Grüsse!



Crowley schrieb:


> Kommt sobald wie möglich.
> 
> Bei der alten Version muss man eigentlich nur die URL durch "www.buffed.de" ersetzen. dann funktionierts wieder.



Leider nicht!
Zum Beispiel hier funktioniert die Übergabe an die Datenbank nicht. Der User kommt lediglich auf die Mainseite.

An sonsten: wird schon werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cu...
Wolle


----------



## Dan (1. September 2006)

In dem Code auf der von dir geposteten Webseite ist auch noch folgender Fehler drin:

<form action="http://www.blasc.de" method="post" style="margin:0;" target="_blank">

sollte heissten:

<form action="http://www.buffed.de" method="post" style="margin:0;" target="_blank">

Ich denke danach wird es gehen. :-)


----------



## Wolle (Eltorrato@Kil&#39;Jaeden) (2. September 2006)

Sanfte Grüsse!



Dan schrieb:


> In dem Code auf der von dir geposteten Webseite ist auch noch folgender Fehler drin:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich denke danach wird es gehen. :-)



Da fällt es doch wie Schuppen von den Augen...kaum macht man's richtig, schon funktionierts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht gesehen. Danke, hast Recht!

*- Zieht Mit Der Erdenmutter -*


----------



## Bor25 (24. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Kann man sich denn das alte Suchmodul noch irgendwo runterladen?
Oder gibt's vielleicht inzwischen Neuigkeiten zu einem neuen Suchmodul? Ist ja schon etwas älter der Threat.

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2007)

Bor25 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kann man sich denn das alte Suchmodul noch irgendwo runterladen?
> Oder gibt's vielleicht inzwischen Neuigkeiten zu einem neuen Suchmodul? Ist ja schon etwas älter der Threat.


----------



## Melrakal (24. Mai 2007)

ich glaub ZAM wollt sagen, dass du den Code für die Implementierung in deine HP hier findest:

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/407/webseiten-plugin

Gruß
Mel, schmunzelnd


----------

